

Classic review of "The Story of Ping" - btilly
http://www.amazon.com/review/R2VDKZ4X1F992Q/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0448421658&nodeID=283155

======
randomwalker
It appears that the original source is here
<http://ftp.arl.mil/~mike/ping.html> (see "Customer Comments"), and the Amazon
reviewer reproduced it without attribution.

------
silentbicycle
It's too bad this didn't make it into the 4.4BSD Programmer's Supplementary
Documents. :/

------
tpyo
Ah... so what is the plot in The Story of Ping?

~~~
btilly
The Story of Ping is a classic children's story from the 30s. When people had
a very different attitude about, for instance, corporal punishment.

The summary is that Ping is a duck from a family where the last duck home
every night gets beaten. Ping is going to be the last duck one night, so
decides to run away. He has a series of scary adventures, learns that home is
best of all, and is happy to go home the next day, even with the beatings.

~~~
shard
I misread "beaten" as "eaten" the first time, and was shocked at the
"different attitude about corporal punishment", then even further shocked when
I read that he was happy to go home, until I got to the final word...

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, what you describe sounds more like _The Story of Nineteen Eighty-Four_.

Which, though terrifying, could also be pretty funny in the right hands. (
_Terry Gilliam_ )

